
Manchester’s bike-share scheme isn't working - nsgi
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/16/manchesters-bike-share-scheme-isnt-working-because-people-dont-know-how-to-share
======
Fricken
The article goes on to explain that Manchester's bike share _is_ working,
doing 4,000 trips a day, that of their 1,000 bike fleet only 50 so far have
been trashed, and that Mobike is proactive about recovering bikes being kept
on private property when not in use.

